# Poodle Treats



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

as long as he's healthy, why not? a happy dog seems like a positive way to start the day.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of rawhide. I never give it to my poodles, because I hear a lot of stories of obstruction and choking  just wanted to share my opinion, but bully sticks rock!!!  
But to be safe I put it in a Kong toy, so when it gets too small and becomes a choking hazard they can't get to it because it's stuck inside the kong, so I throw the little piece away and replace with a new big bully stick. Again just sharing my thoughts it may be helpful to someone 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

